

WTF Is Calico, And Why Does Google Think It Can Defy Aging? - zupancik
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/19/wtf-is-calico-and-why-does-google-think-its-mysterious-new-company-can-defy-aging/

======
MTGandP
It's nice to see some big names focusing on anti-aging research. It seems
obvious that anti-aging research is a good idea, but surprisingly few people
are actually pursuing it.

This video
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-5s__aZE0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-5s__aZE0))
has an interesting debate about whether immortality would be a good thing. I'm
still uncertain about this; but I think it's fairly straightforward that our
healthspans have not yet reached optimal length. Heck, we currently spend the
first 20-30% of our lives just getting the ball rolling.

